# What arthritis? (Sort of a forum thanks)



## Subdolus (Jul 28, 2014)

In a couple of other threads on various parts of this forum, I'd mentioned Bear, at 7 1/2, was showing beginning signs of arthritis and Phycox Max was recommended both as a public comment and privately.

I'm glad I went beyond skeptical and started him on it, because the improvement has been *RIDICULOUS* in the best possible way.

He went from slow and stiff and never wanting to jump or stand up on two legs or anything that involved putting most of his weight on his back legs, which is understandable if it hurt!
Not only that, but he will now jump up for a 'hug' if he's invited to jump up! Completely up, front paws on shoulders, standing without shaking or slipping.

He also no longer turns a worried head back toward you if you pat his hips or rub his hips. He still looks because someone is touching him, but it's not with that half panicked "OW NO WHAT ARE YOU DOING?!" expression accompanying his head whipping around to try and push your hand away from his hips.

As an extra bonus, he's know also wanting to run for much longer distances before he starts to slow down AND he no longer starts half-limping when running or playing.

Our last two dogs both had pretty bad arthritis as they aged and both ended up on Metacam to help keep them mobile near the end, and it was always kind of awful to watch; we hadn't had any luck with supplements for joints but did it anyway just in case.

This stuff--just--_amazing levels of wow_; some of it might be because we started treating earlier, but whatever it is it's more than worth the price to keep him moving like a dog half his age.

I think of all the recommendations for things I've had on this forum so far, that one, by far, has been one of the best ones. It shaved 4-ish years off of how old Bear seems to be (and apparently off of how he feels!) feeling.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

:happyboogie: Great that Max is feeling wonderful and that the Phycox Max worked for him.


----------

